# Stalking pictures



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I thought it would be fun to see pictures of dogs stalking.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

And not a GSD but...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Those were great. I love to see dogs really keyed onto somthing.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Those are great! I have no stalking pictures, too busy screaming LEAVE IT to grab my camera.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Stalking a llama:








I know I saw that squirrel head this way:








I see ewe:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, when I had Ninja and Babsy at the fairgrounds today, a sulky came by and Ninja saw her first horse, trotting away from her. I COULD have had an awesome stalking picture, but I was petrified that she was going to go after it. There is a fence between where I am and the track, but there are gaps in it. Luckily, I got her to come to me. Babsy decided we were leaving (which we were) and she went right to the car waiting for her door to be opened. 

I honestly never even considered the "LEAVE IT" command. They know that too. Every morning as I am letting each out to poo, I use it liberally, and they do, leave it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Those are great.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Sammy is a big time stalker! Doesn't seem to bother the dogs, but I can see on the faces of the owners that they're not quite sure about him. They soon learn that it's his invitation to play and all is well! What I really enjoy is when he comes across another herding dog and they both are stalking. It's always fun to watch which one gives in first.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is my avatar, that is why so small, but Onyx is constantly in this mode...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sam stalking Ultro as usual...








I see him....I see him.....Come to Papa!


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

*Enzo*

This was Enzo stalking the pit bull puppy next door,1st day home!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Rugen only has eyes for his golden brother Lucky~ uppy:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Someone sees a squirrel in the distance









Edit - Not sure why that picture was resized so small..? I thought this new board was supposed to max the size... it did the opposite.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Funny you ask that...... I just seen this today when I loaded my pics & thought, somebody was gonna get it here ! :laugh: One of the MANY pics I have taken of the beautiful OH snow !


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

Some random shots of Mo stalking; she doesn't do it as much lately.


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

Lady is my "stalker"... When confronted she SAYS she is HERDING LOL

#1 fav - wildlife 
Mom I just have to point out the tortoise holes esp when Mama Tortoise is Home!


















#2 Smokey
The Gray Mystery Hound has been sighted into the GSD scope!








The GSD Pounce!









#3 General Protection Stalking
Keeping the Yard safe from Roadside Trash - notice how the Gray Mystery Hound is happy to stay in the background and let the GSD deal with the trash!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Stalking the camera








More harassing than stalking (she is part terrier after all ... why stalk when you can just attack?)


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Anka loves Argos...
Wait for it...









Pounce!!









Face off...









She does the same thing to Ike now...Poor old guy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

neat pictures. I love the one with the pup stalking the camera.


----------

